# Friday's Edition!



## sawhorseray (Nov 13, 2020)

> This old lady handed her bank card to the teller and said “I would like to withdraw $10”. The teller told her “for withdrawals less than $100, please use the ATM.





> The old lady wanted to know why... The teller returned her bank card and irritably told her “these are the rules, please leave if there is no further matter. There is a line of customers behind you”.





> The old lady remained silent for a few seconds and handed her card back to the teller and said “please help me withdraw all the money I have.”





> The teller was astonished when she checked the account balance. She nodded her head, leaned down and respectfully told her “you have $300,000 in your account but the bank doesn’t have that much cash currently. Could you make an appointment and come back again tomorrow?





> The old lady then asked how much she could withdraw immediately.





> The teller told her any amount up to $3000.





> “Well please let me have $3000 now.”





> The teller kindly handed $3000 very friendly and with a smile to her.





> The old lady put $10 in her purse and asked the teller to deposit $2990 back into her account.





> The moral of this story is....





> Don’t be difficult with old people, they spent a lifetime learning the skill.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 13, 2020)

Some funny ones ray. Didn't even realize today was the end of the world until you reminded me....Friday the 13th 2020 fml


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 13, 2020)

Yeah, probably not the ideal day to take up sky diving Jake. RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 13, 2020)

Thanks Ray.  
I really needed some chuckles this AM.


----------



## WaterRat (Nov 13, 2020)

"Can't we just go to Petco?" Lol


----------



## robrpb (Nov 13, 2020)

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2020)

Thanks Ray,  these were awesome! Can I withdraw $10 please?   

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 13, 2020)

Some great ones today, Ray.  Two of them were clearly copied from my life.  (sigh).
1--The bank acct was obviously mine.    
2--If, in addition to the cat, you add a dog and a 2 year old grandson, then it's me in the bathroom.  
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 13, 2020)

Another round of great ones Ray!  Perfectly timed to launch us into the weekend.  Thanks.


----------



## Hank R (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 14, 2020)

Hank R said:


> View attachment 470771



Ha!! Ain't that the truth.
Gary


----------

